# Pet stores that sells Chihuahuas..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We don*t have that in Norway, and I have never seen it travelling..my travelling stoped when I got my Baby boy over 6 years ago hihi  

So I was just wondering if any of you could take pictures for me?? From different stores? I*m just so curious hihi  I don*t think it*s a good thing...but I*m just so curious hihi  A neighbour of mine went to N.Y and came home with a Yorkie pup hihi  But she have noe pictures...pretty please someone?  XOXO


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't think you would want to see pics of chihuahuas in shops I've seen here in England, they very often look too young to be away from their mums and unhappy


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Ann....this is Harley, the product of a puppy mill...he was kept in deplorable conditions for ten years in a wire cage before being rescued....he lost his eye when the miller power washed his cage with him and many other dogs in the cage...his teeth are rotted...he has a heart condition and his legs are deformed from being on wire for all those years...and these are the parents of the adorable pups sold in Pet Stores...I sob when I read about the millers and I thank God for the people who are caring enough to do rescue.....never buy from Pet stores is my mantra ...and another case is a little female chihuahua who now lives with Harleys adoptive parents...she had 2 cesarean sections without...yes...without ....anesthesia...the stories never stop until people stop buying cute little puppies from Pet stores...sorry to go on and on but this is something I am passionate about :foxes15:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Forgot to mention Harley is an ambassador for the prevention of puppy mills...he has his own Facebook page....it is worth following .


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, that is so disgusting how some people are....unbeliavable!!! Poor thing...my heart bleeds for all of the once in need for love and care <3 I would love to see pictures from pet stores if anyone can take some...would love to see the reality of it, since we don*t have anything like it here in Norway, luckily. XOXO


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

*Chloe* said:


> I don't think you would want to see pics of chihuahuas in shops I've seen here in England, they very often look too young to be away from their mums and unhappy


I agree and i think Chloe lives not far from me and if so did you know that posh paws was closed down finally !! Yay 

They sold pets in that store and every dog brought from the store where covered with fleas. There was even story's of the puppies dieing or having horrible things wrong with them. But if i do go into a store i will take a pic for you


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

nabi said:


> Ann....this is Harley, the product of a puppy mill...he was kept in deplorable conditions for ten years in a wire cage before being rescued....he lost his eye when the miller power washed his cage with him and many other dogs in the cage...his teeth are rotted...he has a heart condition and his legs are deformed from being on wire for all those years...and these are the parents of the adorable pups sold in Pet Stores...I sob when I read about the millers and I thank God for the people who are caring enough to do rescue.....never buy from Pet stores is my mantra ...and another case is a little female chihuahua who now lives with Harleys adoptive parents...she had 2 cesarean sections without...yes...without ....anesthesia...the stories never stop until people stop buying cute little puppies from Pet stores...sorry to go on and on but this is something I am passionate about :foxes15:


This made me sick to my stomach and brought tears to my eyes to imagine the horror these animals with the ability to feel everything that is inhumanely done to them endure for the sake of people's whims. And such IGNORANCE! And I use that in the truest sense of the word...people not aware of the suffering that went on for that "cute little puppy" they just have to have for that moment that many times ends up in a shelter, and the reason for this continued ignorance is the overall idea that they are just ANIMALS--property to be owned with no feelings to consider. I'm certainly not equating animals with human intelligence. What I am saying is that they depend on us to use our compassion and humanity to treat them with--if not love--at least care for a creature that has feelings. I don't mean feelings as in emotion. I mean the ability to FEEL the pain of what is done to them for the sake of a dollar for goodness sake!!! The answer seems overwhelming to a never-ending money train, but I suppose, as someone on this forum once told me, as long as people keep spreading the word and educating those who are ignorant of the realities of puppy mills, and those wonderful people keep doing what they can to rescue and shut down puppy mills, and if laws could be passed to abolish the puppy mills hopefully we will see the day that they will not exist.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

sammyp said:


> I agree and i think Chloe lives not far from me and if so did you know that posh paws was closed down finally !! Yay
> 
> They sold pets in that store and every dog brought from the store where covered with fleas. There was even story's of the puppies dieing or having horrible things wrong with them. But if i do go into a store i will take a pic for you


I didn't know they had closed, but thats great news 

I don't go in any shops that sell pets nowdays so I won't be able to get any pics


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Google puppy pet store and then hit image search and you will get a whole page of photos of puppies in pet stores. It's really sad.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No pet store puppies! So sad and is abuse. I am still in a fight to close one in my area


----------



## MyLulu (Nov 21, 2013)

There is a pet shop in a mall nearby. Yes a mall. I have never bought any dog I've ever owned from a pet store. Always just owners who had unplanned puppies. Next time I am in the mall which might be this coming Friday I will take some pics if they let me. They are all in these glass boxes that are 2 or 3 levels. And they have a play pin by the outside of the store for passer bys to see.


----------



## acheriontop (Nov 4, 2013)

When I traveled to Vancouver, I saw puppies in a pet store. They were kept in tiny glass cages and some of them were sleeping on their own poo. I took a picture of a chihuahua who was 6 months old. I felt like crying. How can they keep a puppy in such a small cage for so long? All he has ever known in life was being shut up in a tiny cage. I almost brought him home. I'm glad I didn't support the puppy mills and all this unethical business
View attachment 37178



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So awful. Makes me sick. I'm starting to have second thoughts about what I feed. I buy it at a small pet shop that, yes, sells puppies. That's where we get his nails trimmed, too. Am I supporting the trade? Is there such a thing as a puppy store that does NOT use mills? Thoughts? (be gentle, though) Maybe I'll switch to Fromm, which I can get from Pet Barn.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

acheriontop said:


> When I traveled to Vancouver, I saw puppies in a pet store. They were kept in tiny glass cages and some of them were sleeping on their own poo. I took a picture of a chihuahua who was 6 months old. I felt like crying. How can they keep a puppy in such a small cage for so long? All he has ever known in life was being shut up in a tiny cage. I almost brought him home. I'm glad I didn't support the puppy mills and all this unethical business
> View attachment 37178
> 
> 
> ...


What you said in this post I think is half the problem. People who don't care where the puppies or know where the puppies have come from buy them. On the other hand there are others like yourself who feel sorry for the puppies so much so that they want to take them home. To be honest iv come close on many occasions to buying a pup just to get it out of them places but like yourself stopped because thats still helping the mills. It's just so hard sometimes and you think your doing right by the pup but in the long run it doesn't help the puppies.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhhh...it would be so hard leaving them  I could not even imagine


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

We have a pet store like 10 minutes from us that sells puppies. they always have chihuahua puppies too. Im out of town right now visiting family but when I get back home and settled, I will go to the pet store and take pics. They are kept in tiny cages with plastic mesh floors  I do not like pet stores who sell puppies, its sad.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much Little Pixie mami <3 Yes it is sad  wish I could take them all......I really don*t understand this world  Here in Norway they sell other animals, like parrots....big parrots, caged in small cages...they can*t fly in there...what are they thinking??? And rats too...so cute...in such small space ! I am beyond schocked!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah...its horrible. There is a pet store about a hour and a half from me that sells puppies too and they keep them in tiny cages too. I hate it


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh, and I forgot about this one puppy store thats like 20 min from us. They are just a puppy store and sell nothing but puppies. They have like 15 baby cribs set up all over the store and 2-4 puppies are kept in each baby crib. I will try and take pics at that store too when we get back. Its very different since they arnt closed in cages, but baby cribs instead. Its still a cage though and doesnt make it any better.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We should all ask where the animals sold in pet shops come from. Most pet shops in the UK no longer sell puppies and kittens, but still sell rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, budgies etc. Some good pet shops get these from local breeders (I have sold baby rodents to good pet shops) but the vast majority buy them in from 'breeder centres'. These are pretty much like puppy mills but for rabbits and rodents. The mother animals are kept in tiny cages and overbred. A large chain in the UK has its own 'breeder centres' in central Europe and the baby animals are shipped hundreds of miles before they get to the shops. I think if people knew the truth they would stop supporting these types of pet shop.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm glad I've never seen puppies in pet shops in the UK, but whenever I go to Spain on holiday, I see so many chihuahua puppies... in tiny cages.  I so wanted to take this little one with me as it looked so sad:


















They have horrible market pet shops too where it's just cages piled upon cages full of animals. Tiny cages full of rabbits, barely any room to move. Some were dead and some had been attacked by the other rabbits and were missing fur and bleeding.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Awwwww I would like to take that one too clb and the darker one in the corner - its so sad - the picture earlier was so disturbing - that poor dog has had such a hard life but I guess theres many dogs all over the world that have hard lives - there are so many people that are cruel to animals these days- I wish we could stop all cruelty but I guess its impossible to educate everyone - its very sad indeed that in this modern society we still aren't any further forward in preventing such cruelty


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

OH MY.......I think it*s good that I live in Norway, because I would have a hard time leaving that puppy there......  aiiii.....i struggle with words here...how is it that people can do this, I don*t understand


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

*Chloe* said:


> I don't think you would want to see pics of chihuahuas in shops I've seen here in England, they very often look too young to be away from their mums and unhappy


Chloe- I just wanted to say the chihuahua in your picture is one of the prettiest I've ever seen (or most handsome). love the coloring!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

The only pet shop here in town that has puppies doesn't allow photographs. I think if they don't want photos made they know selling puppies like that is wrong.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

zellko said:


> So awful. Makes me sick. I'm starting to have second thoughts about what I feed. I buy it at a small pet shop that, yes, sells puppies. That's where we get his nails trimmed, too. Am I supporting the trade? Is there such a thing as a puppy store that does NOT use mills? Thoughts? (be gentle, though) Maybe I'll switch to Fromm, which I can get from Pet Barn.


Fromm is one of the foods I feed to my two. I think it is a great food. And yes, I avoid buying from the shop in town that sells puppies. But we do go there to socialize our shepherd. LOL, I even feel guilty about that.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

The only thing holding me back is the size of the kibble. The organic I feed now (Vet's choice health extension small bites) are the perfect size for him. He doesn't like his food moistened so I can't do that. I can check their site, but you probably know. Does Fromm have a small kibble? Thanks


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes the pet stores here in the states get their dogs from puppymills. They now like to tell you they get them from puppy brokers which is just the person that goes and finds them and delivers them. I think this is basically so they can say they do not come from a puppymill. Mill has to be paid and then the broker has to be paid as well as the Pet Store has to make a profit so the pups would have to come from mills that pump pups out constantly and can sell the dogs for cheaper so they can make a profit :-(


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

zellko said:


> The only thing holding me back is the size of the kibble. The organic I feed now (Vet's choice health extension small bites) are the perfect size for him. He doesn't like his food moistened so I can't do that. I can check their site, but you probably know. Does Fromm have a small kibble? Thanks


We feed Fromm and we have been for a few years. The kibble is nice and small. I have 4 chis and all of them love it which makes my life easier. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! I'm going to try Fromm. And BTW, prices seem high to me for mixed breed pups. $750 and up??? They are clean and smell good, but what concerned me was the lack of a puppy pad in their pens. I would want a puppy that has been started on potty training. I guess a lot of people just don't know.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

zellko said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try Fromm. And BTW, prices seem high to me for mixed breed pups. $750 and up??? They are clean and smell good, but what concerned me was the lack of a puppy pad in their pens. I would want a puppy that has been started on potty training. I guess a lot of people just don't know.


Let me know how it goes!! I know a few people on here were having various issues with different brands and have switched to Fromm w lots of success. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That makes me feel better. I think Pet Barn also has sample packs. Another plus.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Went to a pet store here in Illinois where I'm visiting my family and look what I found...

A glass tank with puppies in it


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

zellko said:


> The only thing holding me back is the size of the kibble. The organic I feed now (Vet's choice health extension small bites) are the perfect size for him. He doesn't like his food moistened so I can't do that. I can check their site, but you probably know. Does Fromm have a small kibble? Thanks


Yes, Fromm kibble is very small. At least I know the grain free varieties are. There is a Gamebird and a Beef Tortalleni. I don't remember the other two varieties.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We have a store in Lincoln Park (Chicago) called Pocket Puppies where they sell tiny tiny runts of chihuahuas, yorkies, havanese, french bulldogs, ect at astronomical prices. Lots of celebrities and professional athletes buy pets there despite their awful reviews online, doggies dying days after being brought home. I've been in there a few times bc they sold really cute dog clothes and accessories (susan lanci, ruff luv, I see spot).

Before we got leo, we found a black mini french bulldog and we happened to be in the area so we stopped in but he was sold. It was a sign!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just recently switched to Fromm and have been feeding Orijen for a few years now. They love Fromm, poo smell is already better and tear stains are better. All of a sudden on Orijen the tear stains started again and black in color?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

This is just so so sad. There aren't any stores near me that sell puppies. Thank God. I don't know if it's illegal here or if people just don't do it because it's unethical. There are some cats at PetSmart, but they are rescues and all adults. I've also seen the workers taking them out and playing with them. There seems to be a ton of rescue events at all of the pet stores in the area. This city seems to be very pro-rescue.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm pleased this thread was made, simply because many many people buy puppies from the shops. So much info on this thread that even those who have no respect for dogs would take a double look... Good thread and as sad as it is this happens all around the globe. Yes it's very very sad but this will go a long way to the guests of the forum if they are looking to get a new puppy. I feel sorry for them like iv said and on more than one accession iv wanted to take a pup home just because I feel sorry for it, but that is still helping the puppy mills out there. As long as people buy them they will continue to breed pups. It's not fair and I want to act like a child and seriously stamp my feet about it. But a good thread and even if 1 person reads this and changes their mind about buying from a shop it helps.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Went to a pet store here in Illinois where I'm visiting my family and look what I found...
> 
> A glass tank with puppies in it


Thats a fish tank !!! Even has the doors under it for a sump or fish stuff. Wow thats low.... Iv never seen that before


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup...I went to another local pet shop up here today and they were also selling puppies. i took pics. Ill post them in a little bit so you guys can see.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, so here are the pics of the puppies from the pet store I went in today...its a sad sight 


and this one had a big lab puppy in it. Poor thing hardly had room to stand.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

OH MY FREAKIN GOD ! Why don*t they at least have flooring???? What in the H*LL is wrong with people????? Did you say anything? Is this legal in the US? I*m so sorry you had to see this, I would never be the same if I saw that for real....the pictures are shocking !!!!!!


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

If people only knew they could buy a healthier, well-bred puppy from a breeder for less, pet shops wouldn't sell any. That Lab puppy priced at $1299 is just sad. The average champion bred Lab with all the health clearances and genetic DNA testing done runs between $1000-$1200. 
Puppy mill puppies are taken and sold to a broker around 5 weeks old, then the broker sells them to the pet shop. Then they are put on display and sold to anyone who qualifies for credit. They are taken so young so that they still look "cute" by the time they hit the sales floor. Disgusting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiii this is so hard...just woke up and thought to myself....those dogs are there now...alone...in their own pee stank......without anything to stand on....or nothing.....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is appalling in this day and age. The only way we can stop it is to not buy puppies from pet shops, and not support pet shops that sell puppies. Plus education,education, education! Make sure anybody who is thinking about buying a puppy,or any animal, knows exactly how these poor animals are 'produced'. If people are aware then this cruelty will stop.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It hurts to say it, but I agree, I would never buy puppies from people like that ! 
What really bothers me, is that we now soon live in 2014, and people still support this business  I don*t understand..

And this is in a public pet store...is this even legal ? Hehe...it truly amazes me !


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

This is copied from Harleys page...I have not slept all night with the memory of these poor dogs....just remember those cute pet shop puppies came from these deplorable conditions...reputable breeders do not sell to pet stores !!!

" I ran into this photo a while back and I saved it - I look at it everyday. It haunts me. I’ve memorized all 9 of the dogs, even the teensiest one in the very back just barely peeking above the tan Chihuahua. I wonder how many of the dogs have injured their legs by slipping through the rusty wire fencing that is their floor. Surely it’s one of those “only the strong survive” situations. I’m certain that inside their housing the floor is wire too, it’s always that way. I don’t know where the photo came from, but I can only hope that since someone took it, these dogs must be free now, but I still pray for them every day. 

If you know anyone who has bought a puppy online or from a pet store, please show them this photo. This could be how their puppy’s mom and dad are living. "


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Im sorry I posted those pics, I did not mean to upset anyone. I was just sharing my experiences. There is also another pet store I will be going to, used to be one of my favorite ones when I lived here but apparently they are now selling puppies. When I go, I will look. If they are, I will take pics to share with you. Yes, sadly, its completely legal in the US to sell puppies in pet stores. There is one pet store about 20 minutes from me that sells puppies for outrageous prices, like in the $1,000's and the whole pet store is filled with baby cribs full of puppies. When I get back home, Ill try and go by there so I can get some pics. 
Oh, and the lab puppy is priced at $299, not $1,299. The other puppies in the other cages were $200-$250. They were jack russelle terriers. I have said stuff many times before to that pet store about the conditions the puppies are in and they never listen and usually get an attitude with me. Thats why I never go in there. I also dont like how they have their other animals. They have guinea pigs piled in 10 gallon tanks, about 100 hamsters to a 10 gallon tank, more mice than you can count are piled in tiny cages too...I hate it so much! They even has a rabbit in a cage with a running wheel! Rabbits dont use running wheels! People should seriously think twice before opening a pet shop if they dont have a clue how to take care of animals! Makes me so mad!
I forgot to mention one pet store about a hour and a half from me sells puppies. They are the highest priced puppies I'v ever seen and they will do anything to sell them...even lie. One time when I went in there they had a chinese crested powder puff puppy priced at like $2,500. They had a sign on the cage that said "this is a chinese crested, the hairless dog. It has fur up until about 6 months and then it all falls off and will be a bald dog! Very unique breed! buy me!!!!' THATS A LIE! chinese crested dogs are either born bald or have fur. The ones with fur are born with fur and keep it forever, my mom has one, and the ones born without fur are the bald ones. They do now grow and lose fur. The pet store wrote that just to try and make the puppy sound like a cool, unique dog to try and sell it faster. Its crap! I wonder what the person would think who bought the puppy that 6 months down the line there 'bald' dog still has fur?! 
Pet store seriously should not sell dogs. period.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh dear God, Nabi and LittlePixie.....that is such hard information to take in...and the picture Nabi is beyond cruelty yes  I really hope someone has stopped those people ! 
Thank you so much for sharing this with me! I have never went to a place like that...God, they must have ticks and fungus and everything......and what??? No flooring....it amazes me that someone actually can do this...there must be something terrible wrong with them !  it hurts their legs when they have now flooring...I wonder what those dogs think about...laying there alone...filthy...and sick


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Worth a read if you want to know why not to buy from a shop even though most of the points have already been stated. Ten Reasons You Should Not Buy a Puppy at a Pet Store - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Also this is a puppy mill that was closed down in uk
JRT John's: Workers seize nearly 200 dogs from alleged Michigan 'puppy mill' found living in outdoor crates | Mail Online

But by far the most truthful article is this one. This is what the puppy mills do and this is what is funded everytime someone gets a puppy from a store. Ps this is a real smack in the face and will upset anyone who reads it. So be aware 
Puppy mills - Society for the Advancement of Animal Wellbeing


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Most of you know I'm visiting family in IL right now. There are a few pet stores around here. Everyone has sold puppies so far. This is at one of the one's I visited today


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiiiiiii, what is wrong with people???? To make money on someone elses life in that unhealthy way is not ok !!! That is just pure slavery to me  can't they breed and sell their own children instead....


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

As difficult as they are to look at, thank you for posting these photos. I didn't really understand until I read these posts. I will NOT be back to the store I've been buying food from that sells puppies. And I will find a new place to get his nails done. Before I wasn't bothered because they were kept nice and clean in the same type of pens as most of people here keep their young puppies. I did not understand that ALL pet store pups come from horrible mills.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

The dogs in pet stores are kept in cages on top of each other, it's really not a pretty site and most I don't think would even let a person take a picture.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually, that is not always true which is why some people, like me, were not convinced that all puppies in stores came from mills. My local pet shop (which I will never go in again) has the pups in absolutely beautiful spacious pens with toys and little soft beds that are so clean there is absolutely no odor. The pups are very happy and comfortable and there needs are well met. They are let out to play every 4 hours in a larger play area. The problem with saying that ALL pet stores keep pups in bad conditions is that when the uneducated, like me, sees an glaring exception to that statement we also begin to think that maybe it is also an exaggeration that all come from mills. We need to be very accurate in our statements if we wish to put an end to the mill trade. I don't mean to be critical or divisive, but I just had to explain. Think of the impact we could make if everyone on this site could stop just one person from supporting a pet store!


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

I admit to getting Lolli from a horrible place that began with a pet store. I have been in Italy two years and limited with the language. When my husband searched for a chihuahua for me he didn't know very much and I didn't know the difference with sellers here in this country. He ended up showing me a page of many beautiful and sweet chihuahuas that were supposedly from a local breeder. When we called about one in particular, the breeder was a little mixed with what she was saying about her location. The price was no different then others but at the time we both were limited on how to search. Other people answered when we called the next days and eventually they said they were a pet store. They went back and forth on the ages of the chihuahuas they had and added they had many other small breeds. We assumed it was a store and felt a little uneasy. It was at this point that I was at the dilemma being in this country and feeling something was wrong but had really fallen for one that we had kept calling about. We drove out to a very remote location in the mountains (even for Italy) and looked for at least a decent store. We finally found this woman and these puppies in what can only be described as some kind of dark, broken down warehouse. It was deplorable. We walked through a very dark hallway in what looked almost like a lower end apt complex in the woods with broken down walls. It was so cold in there as it was evening. When we finally had a small lamp turned on for the dark warehouse that it was,we could see cages with every small breed you can think of. She tried to hurry us and I was feeling horrible and torn. I felt for every single one. They were not young; there were some very small chihuahuas that were from the last litter but everyone was different and many age litters. I saw my Lolli alone and in a very small, dark corner. The breeder was Russian and said in a very hard way that she was 6 months and was good but she had to keep her away from the others. Sure that was a red flag; Lord this place was really wrong. But my Lolli just looked at me and started shivering like crazy. I picked her up and held her tight; she stopped but began again. The woman was talking a mile a minute in her stilted English/Italian mix saying dogs always get like this, etc. That Lolli was still small and a 'teacup' (wont get into that) and demanded she ask for the highest figure. There were so many and all so sweet but I couldnt leave her. My husband told me later (hard to understand the woman) that Lolli came from Hungary to Italy. He said the woman was telling him the dogs were transported overnight in a large truck over the borders and she has many runs this way. She was actually telling us that she will always have more this way and to come back for another when we want. I didn't know any of this and didnt care. Lolli was just shivering from the inside deeply. The woman kept saying that if Lolli got sick on our way home it would be my fault and to not come back because I was not keeping her warm enough. I didn't even hear that and didnt register until later. I could only see my very docile little Lolli shivering and cowering into me (I had taken off my fleece overcoat and also had the baby blankets we had brought for her besides). Lolli ended up seeing 3 different vets between Rieti and Rome here; having several different scans and tests as she seemed to have kennel cough at first but then would actually get so severe we had to call the vet overnight to help. She was not only on antibiotics but also getting steam compresses 3 times a day as well as a shot every few days after the first 6 weeks of getting progressively worse. The last vet we saw kept her for a few nights and gave her a very strong medication. She only recently got over this and even that was gradual. Now I still listen to be sure she is breathing fine when she sleeps. I read about these places you guys have listed and have to feel very happy to have gotten Lolli while knowing this woman will keep doing this to other animals and I am very sorry to have aided in that. It is different in Italy; the controls for these things seem tight but in actuality, it is very difficult to get anyone in an official position to really care about this enough to shut it down. We did go to ASL several times to try but so far nothing has been done.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I follow him on Facebook. Love that little guy! We only have 1 petstore that sells puppies and i won't go in there, i leave with a heartbreaking feeling. I strongly believe adoption is best but if not possible a reputable breeder.


----------

